# TV suggestion?



## marcusdavidson (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm soon to be in the market for a TV. I was hoping to get some good suggestions:

The criteria I am looking for are:

- 37" or 40"
- LCD or Plasma (though for my price ranging i'm assuming it will be LCD)
- 2 HDMI inputs
- RF input
- RCA input
- PC input
- < $700

I do a little bit of gaming but not a whole lot, mainly I just want a new TV cause i'm using a 10 year old bubble screen magnovox, basically i just would like some direction so that i can get the very best for the money i'm willing to spend


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Go to Amazon and look at the reviews for the TVs that fit your criteria.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

in that price range this would be my choice.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vizio-M420NV/13904836


----------



## SMoKaLoTaPoT (Nov 9, 2010)

also be aware of your needs as LCD TVs are good for games & will do the work & can handle moves where plasma can be ficle , very easy to ruin it with moves etc & they cost more.But any big screen can double as a computer moniter.
DO NOT USE MAGNETS AROUND PLASMA SCREENS or bye bye!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

pharoah said:


> in that price range this would be my choice.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vizio-M420NV/13904836


WalMart also has a very nice 37" Vizeo for a very good price right now. I would suggest you take a look at one of those. I am going to purchase one of those in the next week or so for my wife. They do look very nice at a good price.


----------



## marcusdavidson (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I was kind of suckered, I got a great deal at best buy on a 37" samsung LED, only 700 hundred, couldn't help myself, but I'm glad cause I couldnt be happier


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> WalMart also has a very nice 37" Vizeo for a very good price right now. I would suggest you take a look at one of those. I am going to purchase one of those in the next week or so for my wife. They do look very nice at a good price.


My personal experience...(this may have changed since this was about 4 years ago)

When I was running air freight for UPS.....In the warehouse almost every night there were about 2 dozen Vizio's being shipped back for replacement/warranty work.

Kind of turned me off to the brand due to the amount that passed thru on the way back to the manufacturer.

But like I said that is my personal experience


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, appreciate the comment. Frankly, I don't need a dog TV, so thanks for the information.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My parents have a Vizio and it works great. I have a Vizio BD player and it too works great.


----------

